# Nikon d3100 Help



## shents (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey people I am new to this site, All I have ever used is compact's but I love to travel and have missed some wicked shots because of of my camera ignorance! Anyway
I am off to China in march and on a budget I have reviewed the d3100 S A STARTER DSLR  and it fits my price bracket at this point, I am looking to buy in jessops Nikon D3100 with 18-55mm VR Lens - Jessops - Digital SLRs

And have been advised to get the  Tamron 70-300mm F4/5.6 DI LD Macro 

I like the idea of close up shots, bugs etc  
I am going to see the Terracotta army , great wall, and feed the pandas ..Does the lense that comes with the camera and the macro cover all that 

One more thing jessops have been pushing the sale of sony a37?  Am i better off sticking to the nikon Obviously price Does play a major factor 
Bring on the christmas sales any info on good site's or when the sale's start would be great


Please help


----------



## KmH (Dec 11, 2012)

This might help - Everything you need to know about buying a camera | The Verge

The basic kit lens is usually a zoom lens that can be changed to anywhere from 18-55 mm in focal length. 18 mm is a wide angle, and 55 mm gives just a slight magnification factor.

Also having a 70-300 mm lens gives you more telephoto 'reach', or magnification.

Camera prices were likely the lowest they will be for this year back on Black Friday, unless Christmas sales tank.


----------



## shents (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank's i'll check that out , I think you can review camera's into a state of confusion when starting up, Thanks for taking the time to reply, Love this site hopefully i'll get more reply's help and hang around


----------



## Lipoly (Dec 11, 2012)

My brother in law got a Sony Alpha translucent mirror camera (like the A37, not sure what model he has, but it is a new one)...the viewfinder was absolutely atrocious in my opinion.  It appears to be a low-quality LCD "live view" type viewfinder...it looked really bad.  The pictures it produced were pretty good though, but the viewfinder alone would make me only consider a Nikon/Canon (or Pentax) w/an optical viewfinder (a "true" DSLR).


----------



## shents (Dec 11, 2012)

Does the D3100 have this so sorry for my ignorance Such a newbie to this but very keen to learn, thanks for the reply, would you say the Nikon d3100 is a good starter for me? On the small budget thAt I have, time has restricted  my budget I need a good one by march before I leave for china .


----------



## Lipoly (Dec 11, 2012)

The D3100 has an optical viewfinder, so you wouldn't have to worry about the issues I noted w/the Sony.  I think the D3100 is a fine camera for a first-time DSLR purchase. Just curious though, why not the D3200, the D3100 is a bit cheaper, so that may be the reason, just wondering.  

I think it would be a sound purchase whichever you chose.  I do think the D3200 is worth the extra $, but I doubt you'd be disappointed w/either.


----------



## Pallycow (Dec 11, 2012)

The 3100 is a good camera.  It gets knocked a lot because folks don't compare apples to apples.  For what it is, it performs well.  I had one for a while but outgrew it and I needed more camera.  If I was just to stay a regular guy enjoying a nice camera now and then, I'd still have it.

My personal opinion based on having one, you'll like it once you learn how to use it, and until you learn how to use it, it has a nice little guide feature that sorta helps you.

The kit lens that comes with it is a fine lens, for what it is.  I have some really nice shots using it.  For your trip, I think you will want a zoom lens.  Not for its "macro" potential but for it's zoom potential.  If you care just wanting closeup shots for bugs and stuff, the kit lens will work fine and any zoom with a faux macro option.  You don't need a true macro lens for "close up" shots.


----------



## Greiver (Dec 12, 2012)

I have the D3100 as my first DSLR and I've been very happy with it, it's great for beginners. No problems whatsoever. I sometimes wonder if I should have waited, saved up more and gotten the D3200 instead but that's just me over thinking things.


----------



## Awiserbud (Dec 12, 2012)

The standard 18-55 VR kit lens is remarkably decent for a kit lens, Its biggest downfall is the fact that its made of plastic and generally doesn't feel like a good quality lens, however the glass is very capable and that zoom range will cover most tourist type shots, I think for your first DSLR you will be quite suprised at the picture quality from this lens, The 70-300 tamron will also compliment the kit lens perfectly, I dont think you need to spend much more to get you started, perhaps your next purchase might be a decent flash, the small built in flashes in most DSLR's are pretty useless in all honesty. 
If you feel in a few months that you need better glass then upgrade then, you will appreciate the more expensive lenses much more after you have been using the kit lens for a while.
As far as Jessops are concerned i wouldn't listen to their advice too much, they do know their stuff, but sometimes they like to push a certain product regardless of its position against similar makes/models, For what its worth i'd go with the Nikon.


----------



## Vautrin (Dec 12, 2012)

IANN (I am not a n00b)...  I shot for years... Small and medium format, and LOTS of film

I got the D3100 as a gift and I thought it was great.  It does lack a lot of frills, but what you really need: aperture, shutter speed, and iso can all be set 

The only caveat is I naturally got rid of the kit lens as fast as possible.  Upgrading to a few primes will result in very quick gains in image quality


----------



## kns (Dec 12, 2012)

The D3100 is a great little body - quite basic compared to more advanced models, but at the price it is a super camera - the Tamron 70-300 is however a truly awful lens...


----------



## Awiserbud (Dec 12, 2012)

I appreciate the kit lens won't come close to image quality from fast primes but for someone who has only ever shot on a compact don't dismiss it too quickly, its probably better than any lens you will find on a compact P&S camera.


----------



## shents (Dec 12, 2012)

Pallycow said:
			
		

> The 3100 is a good camera.  It gets knocked a lot because folks don't compare apples to apples.  For what it is, it performs well.  I had one for a while but outgrew it and I needed more camera.  If I was just to stay a regular guy enjoying a nice camera now and then, I'd still have it.
> 
> My personal opinion based on having one, you'll like it once you learn how to use it, and until you learn how to use it, it has a nice little guide feature that sorta helps you.
> 
> The kit lens that comes with it is a fine lens, for what it is.  I have some really nice shots using it.  For your trip, I think you will want a zoom lens.  Not for its "macro" potential but for it's zoom potential.  If you care just wanting closeup shots for bugs and stuff, the kit lens will work fine and any zoom with a faux macro option.  You don't need a true macro lens for "close up" shots.



Thank you so much for your advice ill def invest in a zoom lense, I thought Jessops were trying to push the Sony I was having none of it but didn't want to be completely ignorant and open to diff brands, Jessops actually have a really good sale in lenses practically half price, would it be poss if any of you kind people to recommend me a good one? In there sale, I'm sort of annoyed I have limited time to get one and funds but if its a great starter then I'm happy for the time, if I use every function I'm sure ill up grade, as I'm a newb I know you said a straight zoom would be fine is the macro (I think this is specs) 50-300mm zoom diff then a norm zoom? , if the macro one I was talking about was fine am I better getting that lense as it has 2 functions ,  sorry I'm not knowledgable on all the numbers letters after each lense name .. Thank you so much for all the replys


----------



## shents (Dec 12, 2012)

Oops one more thing guys I also reviewed the d3200 and as far as I could see (and understand  ) the only diff was video and megapixels (does this matter) at this time I wasn't to worried bout video so opted for the d3100 obviously my knowledge is very minimal, so there maybe more features that would be better that is an interesting point if anyone could tell me , but the d3100 was rated better on reviews,  thanks do much for you all taking the time to reply, I am keen to learn so much I tattoo and great photos would help with my job ie: ref, work etc, I am actually on m iPhone here so just learning to get around the site haha


----------



## shents (Dec 12, 2012)

kns said:
			
		

> The D3100 is a great little body - quite basic compared to more advanced models, but at the price it is a super camera - the Tamron 70-300 is however a truly awful lens...



Any help in picking a good reasonable priced zoom would be great I am going china and would like to zoom in on the Terracotta warriors and surrounding scenery, feed pandas etc .. Thanks


----------



## Pallycow (Dec 12, 2012)

Taken with a d3100 and kit lens.

when did it start to matter what a lens "feels" like?  lol


----------



## TheFantasticG (Dec 12, 2012)

Long long ago, Pally. Infact, before I was born.


----------



## Awiserbud (Dec 12, 2012)

Excellent example, and proves beyond doubt that the "kit" lens is more than capable of producing some stunning shots.


----------



## shents (Dec 12, 2012)

Fab shot pally! I cant wait yo get started in such an amazing  place like china im hoping to get some artistic shots, bright colours, so much culture, Did you guys read my replies to prev mess concerning choice of  reasonably priced zoom lense sorry guys I don't want to mess this up... Kelly


----------



## Vautrin (Dec 12, 2012)

Awiserbud said:


> Excellent example, and proves beyond doubt that the "kit" lens is more than capable of producing some stunning shots.



Most lenses are sharpest at 1-2 stops above the maximum apereture.

With a kit lens that does 5.6 at maximum aperture (true on zoom, maybe it's 4 if you're WIDE), that means you have to be at f 8 or f 11 to get really sharp shots

YES you'll get great shots

But it's nice to be able to get sharp images at f 2.8 and get bokeh


----------



## shents (Dec 12, 2012)

Hellooooo


----------



## Pallycow (Dec 12, 2012)

My example was to show that if you are new, and going on a trip, you can get nice scenic shots using the "kit" lens.  I shot that only having the camera for about two weeks.  Sure a basic understanding of photography helped...but you will do well with it on your trip.   If i recall correctly, I used 18mm at f/8 or f/11, I forget.  I did crop a bit 'cause being a noob I put horizon dead center, so I cropped for that, and adjusted in raw for lens correction, cloned out a few bug circles in the water, but thats about it on the PP side of it.

as for the zoom...depends on your budget really.  if you can afford the nikon 70-300 vr II get it, it's nice.  If you can't, tamrom makes an ok lens for the money spent.  Sure there are others, but those are the only two I've used.  IMO you don't need fast zooms as you are not really ready to use them to their full advantage.

I printed that one and sold two at 12x18, looked great.  and since we have our new printer up and running for large prints, I am going to print 24x36 to hang on the wall for a sample of our large prints...I won't need to do anything to it, so if you are concerned with printing, don't be.  If you get a decent, well exposed, non blurry shot, the d3100 and kit can produce 20x30 prints with ease.


----------



## shents (Dec 12, 2012)

Pallycow said:
			
		

> My example was to show that if you are new, and going on a trip, you can get nice scenic shots using the "kit" lens.  I shot that only having the camera for about two weeks.  Sure a basic understanding of photography helped...but you will do well with it on your trip.   If i recall correctly, I used 18mm at f/8 or f/11, I forget.  I did crop a bit 'cause being a noob I put horizon dead center, so I cropped for that, and adjusted in raw for lens correction, cloned out a few bug circles in the water, but thats about it on the PP side of it.
> 
> as for the zoom...depends on your budget really.  if you can afford the nikon 70-300 vr II get it, it's nice.  If you can't, tamrom makes an ok lens for the money spent.  Sure there are others, but those are the only two I've used.  IMO you don't need fast zooms as you are not really ready to use them to their full advantage.
> 
> I printed that one and sold two at 12x18, looked great.  and since we have our new printer up and running for large prints, I am going to print 24x36 to hang on the wall for a sample of our large prints...I won't need to do anything to it, so if you are concerned with printing, don't be.  If you get a decent, well exposed, non blurry shot, the d3100 and kit can produce 20x30 prints with ease.



Thank you sooo much that was really helpful, sorry to Be a pain, I'm a bit if a google geek and I just end up confusing my self , I know If I get into the photography more I wont just settle for a cheaper lense, but for now because of trip it will have  to do, you are a star


----------



## Pallycow (Dec 12, 2012)

You're not a pain, you're just like everyone else wanting to make a good decision.  The internet is full of ideas and theories.  All too often people speak up using things they have read vs. things they have done or seen.  For me, I prefer to listen to those who have "done" vs. those who have "read".  Sometimes you can google yourself into a coma.  lol


----------



## shents (Dec 12, 2012)

Pallycow said:
			
		

> You're not a pain, you're just like everyone else wanting to make a good decision.  The internet is full of ideas and theories.  All too often people speak up using things they have read vs. things they have done or seen.  For me, I prefer to listen to those who have "done" vs. those who have "read".  Sometimes you can google yourself into a coma.  lol



Haha I Do that every time! Thanks


----------



## Greiver (Dec 12, 2012)

Pallycow said:


> You're not a pain, you're just like everyone else wanting to make a good decision.  The internet is full of ideas and theories.  All too often people speak up using things they have read vs. things they have done or seen.  For me, I prefer to listen to those who have "done" vs. those who have "read".  Sometimes you can google yourself into a coma.  lol


And i thought I was the only one that did that.


----------



## kns (Dec 13, 2012)

My wife uses the D3100, she used to use my  Nikon 55-200 afs vr lens on it - it is an affordable lens (about £150 or so) and can deliver excellent results 

She's now graduated to the exceptional Nikon 70-300 AFS VR G IF ED (don't worry too much about the letter, i'll explain at the bottom of this) which is a brilliant lens, but costs close to £500 - depending on your budget I would suggest one of these options ....but honestly the Tamron 70-300 is awful.......

AFS - Autofocus Silent Wave Motor - the D3100 can only auto-focus with these (equivalent in sigma is HSM) lenses
VR - Vibration Reduction, helps reduce camera shake in use.
G - Means the lens has no aperture ring - which you don't need.
IF - Internal focussing - the end of the lens does not spin when focussing, helps to add filters
ED - a special type of glass used by Nikon.....

The kit lens, 18-55 VR, as other indicate above is perfectly acceptable.....

Anyway hope that helps  and enjoy your trip 

For info: We collect and use Nikon Dslr cameras and own 8 at present, and have been using Digital cameras since 1999 - we've a bit of experience in these matters LOL

Reading about things is good, doing it is better....


----------



## Vautrin (Dec 13, 2012)

The main problem with "kit" lenses is many people associate good photos as having shallow depth of field

Many people expect to be able to see this and at f5.6
you just wont get the same effect as at f2

i say this as i lent my girlfriend the d3100 with the kit lens and she just couldnt understand why she couldnt get the same
effect

Of course, part of that is learning


----------



## Vautrin (Dec 13, 2012)

Although you are
right, acceptable to someone with experience and acceptable to a complete n00b are two different things


----------



## boroboy (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi, Also new with a D3100 and D3200 and I am looking for help with buying accessories. Keep buying Nikon accessories that I am led to believe are for these cameras and then find they don't work Here are two examples - a remote shutter release MC-DC2 and there is no slot on the D3100 that takes this. A neutral density filter that didn't fit. Too much information for a beginner and just trying not to make so many dumb mistakes with accessories. Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## PamGoller (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi, I am new here and I just bought a new Nikon D3100 with the 18-55 lens bundle. I am wondering what other lens i can use on it for outdoor and close up shots. this lens works great takes wonderful pictures, but I also want something with wide angle as i shot outside alot. im sorry if i posted this on the wrong thread i couldnt figure out how to start one of my own.


----------

